# Is Spice a Merle Splash?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I got this got guy from Madmouse had at the end of November and even she admitted that she wasn't sure what he is, the more I look at him and even Amber had said he could be, he looks like a merle splash.

















I bred him once but the female didn't get pregnant, I am planning on breeding him again in the next couple days


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well she does breed both and it could be....he is lovely either way! But I will say that your seed mix is not a good one. Too many sunflower seeds and corn. I would look into something else.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah that food was a last resort a couple weeks ago, I was out and the store didn't have what I normally get so I got that food, but they're all bad on their normal food now.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

He could be splashed merle, but his markings are fairly typical for black splashed.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, to me, the markings on the nose look a little brown, and he appears to maybe have ruby eyes.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't really help since my splashes tend to have more spread out markings but he looks like a black splash to me too.
If you look closely, is there any roaning?

He's got a really nice shape to his face.
He's a cutie.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

The lighter grayish color has a "ticked" look to it when you look really closely, if that's what roaning is.

I've paired him with another of my girls..he's got the right idea..just the wrong end :roll:

so hopefully he'll get himself together soon :lol:


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Wow! Spice turned out even prettier than I had imagined! I know that both his parents are merle carriers and have produced merle in the past [or rather roan-like merle, they don't have any black patches]. But I could never quite decide if I saw ticking here and there on Spice. The ticking on my merles is really variable, some appear pale gray from a distance, others appear nearly black.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, fingers crossed for babies in a couple weeks, the deed has been done :lol:

hopefully we can finally unlock the "what color is Spice'' mystery with his babies.

he'll be getting another girlfriend in a couple days 'just in case' the first one doesn't get pregnant


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

What ever was the outcome on this mouse? Did it turn out to be a splashed merle?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> What ever was the outcome on this mouse? Did it turn out to be a splashed merle?


Nope, he's black splashed lol.

though he does carry merle and has since thrown a roan-like merle, which I have kept.


----------

